# Does hanging the harvested plant by the roots help the quality of the bud?



## DonJones (Nov 14, 2009)

Once again there may be an answer to this question but I can't find it.

I am being told by some people that I need to pull the plant and clean the dirt off of the roots and hang it by the roots during drying versus just cutting the stem and hanging it upside down.  I want the best bud that I can reasonably get, but not if the difference isn't significant.

I'm getting ready to do my first solo harvest and am getting very conflicting advice.

Thanks and good smoking.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

Never heard of that....I manicure while still planted then cut at the main stalk and hang the whole thing but no roots...


----------



## kaotik (Nov 14, 2009)

i've heard of it, but i don't buy into it.

i do hang upside down on stems, but only because it's easier than hanging them upright


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

that's a very simple answer, nope!

there is nothing you can do to the roots, other than caring for them and fertilizing them, that will help increase the potency in buds....


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 14, 2009)

Robert Connell Clark said:
			
		

> Whole plants, limbs, and floral clusters are usually hung upside down or laid out on screen trays to dry. Many cultivators believe that hanging floral clusters upside-down to dry makes the resins flow by gravity to the limb tips.
> 
> As with boiling roots, little if any transport of cannabinoids and resins through the vascular system occurs after the plant is harvested. Inverted drying does cause the leaves to hang next to the floral clusters as they dry, and the resins are protected from rubbing off during handling.
> Floral clusters also appear more attractive and larger if they are hung to dry. When laid out flat to dry, floral clusters usually develop a flattened, slightly pressed profile, and the leaves do not dry around the floral clusters and protect them. Also, the floral clusters are usually turned to prevent spoilage; this requires extra handling. It is easy to bruise the clusters during handling, and upon drying, bruised tissue will turn dark green or brown. Resins are very fragile and fall from the outside of the calyx if shaken. The less handling the floral clusters receive the better they look, taste and smoke. Floral clusters, including large leaves and stems, usually dry to about 25% of their original fresh weight.
> ...



Nope.
Again this is in the resource section.
Cannabis Cultivation: An advanced study by Robert Connell Clark.


----------



## aplaisia (Nov 14, 2009)

IMO... The roots will have some moisture that will slow the drying process. The root bound nutrients will not be beneficial as your plant will be transitioning into a catabolic state. 

There will not be a noticeable difference. You can perform your initial dry in a slightly higher humidity area. This will have about the same result.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Your answers match what made sense to me, but I don't have enough experience to argue either way.  You know, most people just several new things in one grow, and assume that each thing in a good grwo was what caused it, forgetting that they had several new things involved in that crop.  Then they start spreading it around and most  newbies either pick up on it and never do it differently to see if it was in fact the controlling difference in that long ago excellent crop for if it was something entirely unconnected, like maybe even a different variety of pot. s


----------



## zipflip (Nov 15, 2009)

> I manicure while still planted then cut at the main stalk and hang the whole thing but no roots...


 how ya catch all ya trimmings. you make hash or somethin out them dont you?


----------



## DonJones (Nov 15, 2009)

Zipflip,

I make hash out of nearly everything that I don't smoke.

Good smoking to you.


----------

